# I made some smoked carolina reaper infused salt and it's amazing



## ponzLL (May 20, 2019)

In October I took a bunch of carolina reaper peppers from the garden, shredded them up, added minced garlic and onion + paprika, then put it in a vacuum sealed canister and set it aside, shaking it vigorously every couple weeks. Saturday night I smoked/dried it. 

Not sure if you guys have had a habanero pepper, but carolina reapers taste flavorful like that, but with a ridiculous amount of heat. It's like incomprehensible levels of heat just about. Perfect for salt

So anyway I had people over so I didn't get a pic of the process of smoking it, but really all I did was dump it into an aluminum drip pan and cranked up the smoke in the smoker to max, as well as the temp. The goal was to dry out the salt and the peppers completely. It got really moist from sucking all the juice out of the peppers as salt tends to do. 

So baking in the smoker for an hour or so, stirring every 10 minutes or so, I put on some gloves and picked out all the pepper pieces, then sifted what was left to pull out the larger chunks of salt, garlic, onion, and whatever, and set that aside to use for rubs or something. This is what went through the sifter. I ended up with about 1.5 pints of the stuff. 

I wish you could smell the stuff because it's incredible. I took it to work and everyone is trying to buy some off me, but I'm not selling lol. Definitely plan to have 1-2 more plants this year though, because I'm going to make a good deal more of it since this is just so good!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 20, 2019)

Hell yeah!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 20, 2019)

Man I bet that stuff is incredible. Love some heat. Great idea btw.


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2019)

Whew! Looks good. Bet there'e some heat there.


----------

